# Joerg ain't getting a penny from me



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

All respect lost and no it was not fun like he said.I would have sent him cash prior to this stupid stunt, now I feel like boycotting his movie.I won't do that but good luck raising capitol now.he should of told us at the end of that video like we expected.just saw new vid and felt like venting.good job joerg now so many people don't like you due to this.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

like i said fake ,what a a55hole,screw him and his movie


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I guess what's been said in the other post stands for itself... is shameful he considers himself "The Slingshot Channel" more appropriate would be "The creative way to slay zombie channel"


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm done with him and his channel. He's more concerned about promoting him self than the good for the future of slingshots.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Some of us are actually upset that the video wasn't fake.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yea well I PM'd him via his channel, and what was said in privacy of PM's shall stay that way.

But in essence it boils down to everyone in the world ought to respect his rights to do as he chooses.

While he as a so called leader in the slingshot world, has zero responsibility to respect anyone else's rights. Given despite losses, his last "prank" brought in over 7,000 new to the slingshot community (read his forum).

I trust this once and for all clarifies his position, in regards to what anyone else on the planet thinks.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ooooo Ouch,

I got a reply, and he has seen my comment here, or someone from here sent it to him.

No doubt I may be banned from his forum, and who the heck gives a dang about that ?.....

Oh me, oh mi, dare me.

Agreeing to disagree.

How immature could I ever have been !!!!

Fancy that hey.

Maybe I might get a one inch steel ball from Germany to Thailand, I guess I better surround myself with magnets just in case, hey.

Who may not have a sense of humour now ????

Cheers Allan


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Allan you're post made my morning.lol I never joined that forum and I don't care about it.glad he saw our posts.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Some of us are actually upset that the video wasn't fake.


Yes and now he'll not make it onto my fav programs RIDICULOUSNESS and THE WORLDS CRAZIEST FOOLS! Ah well :rofl:


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

from testerday and to show their rage of being cheated some respectful and credited members there hijacked both threads exchanging cooking recipes ... the 7000 new fans muted ... LOL !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Arturito said:


> the 7000 new fans muted ... LOL !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


they must be the 7800+ spammers from here that signed up for his forum.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

To clear up any misunderstandings.

I fully believe he was speaking of a previous stunt, NOT this most recent one.

Whatever, whenever this occurred, I do not know; last year, 2 years ago.

I either missed it, was otherwise occupied, I do not know.

I trust this clarifies this issue; not that it is of any real great significance in the greater scheme of things.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I believe that all post should promote slingshot shooting as a sport! I don'[t support any post that causes the sport problems instead of support. -- Tex


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Personally I thought it was a good video. It sure makes me want to wear my *shameless plug* Simple Shot safety glasses 

I loved the blood effect too. Maybe I'm just into gory stuff..


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

^^ spam? Can't read and links to pocket books...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

JetBlack said:


> ^^ spam? Can't read and links to pocket books...


Got him , just didn't want carbon to think you were commenting on his post


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> JetBlack said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ spam? Can't read and links to pocket books...
> ...


Lol thanks bro, guess it has s lot of views if people are spamming


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh, man, I've been out of the loop. I didn't know we were still talking about this.

His unapologetic "if you didn't like it, too bad!" attitude was what really got my goat. Not only did he do our noble sport a great disservice, he just doesn't even care. I care, Joerg... I care...


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Ooh don't get your panties in a bunch. He's introduced thousands of people to slingshots and made them "cool" again. I wouldn't call that a disservice..


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That he has a lot for the sport and I will give him that, but he has also caused a lot of towns to outlaw slingshots completely. I know this because I work to get slingshot shooting more popular and have some tell me that they are not about to let slingshots back in there area after seeing some of his videos. -- Tex


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

For what he has done for the sport means nothing to what damage he's doing now,does it?


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

One place putting a BAN means a whole community NEVER having the opportunity to enjoy our sport/hobby; IS ONE TOO MANY !!!!

How this stacks up with who cares how many INDIVIDUALS joining whoevers forums, I do not know, nor care.

Given INDIVIDUALS NEVER STACK AGAINST COMMUNITIES/STATES/COUNTRIES.

Consequently the individual in questions arrogance, and ignorance to these simple FACTS; is all I need to know from this incident for all time in the future.

A Proud Member Of This Forum, And People With Common Sense Where The Words Are NOT An Oxymoron.

Even If And When My Own Common Sense & Judgement Is Occasionally Not Quite Right.....

My Errors To Date Have been Tolerated, If Not Accepted By All

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Guests viewing is growing "peek a boo" Joerg followers Lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

OMG! Are we really having this discussion? The hypocricy? The hubris? The absolute arrogance of men who have done practically nothing for this community, other than post their slingshots in this forum and kiss each other's arses? Really? And this man, brings the slingshot to many thousands but because he was somehow afoul of the moderators in this forum, he is roundly hated?

Really? Children don't for one second think you are any different from the idiots we have elected to our congress, not for a second.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> I guess what's been said in the other post stands for itself... is shameful he considers himself "The Slingshot Channel" more appropriate would be "The creative way to slay zombie channel"


So exactly WHY? is he not allowed to have a web site he calls the Slingshot Channel? Other than you don't like it that he does?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

JetBlack said:


> All respect lost and no it was not fun like he said.I would have sent him cash prior to this stupid stunt, now I feel like boycotting his movie.I won't do that but good luck raising capitol now.he should of told us at the end of that video like we expected.just saw new vid and felt like venting.good job joerg now so many people don't like you due to this.


I personally found it very troubling and was very happy to find out that my brother in arms, as it were, was not truly harmed. I suspect that he decided that the rebound which we saw in the video was a perfect opportunity to teach people about the dangers of slingshots which we sometimes forget to consider.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

bigron said:


> like i said fake ,what a a55hole,screw him and his movie


Really, name calling? This makes our forum look good? Really?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> Some of us are actually upset that the video wasn't fake.


Yeah... You got to love hate to love this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

So why have I come out in support of Joerg? I'm not a member of his forum. I don't follow him that closely. So why? Why risk being roundly hated by members of this forum? It is simple actually. Joerg is just a man on the internet. He is not a God. He is not selling his slingshots in Wallmart for God's sake. He is just a man, having fun on the internet.

Some of you guys want to elevate him to the position of sole spokesperson for the catapault community? WHAT? Really?

You want to hate him because he made a youtube video? REALLY?

Have you ever asked yourself who shaped your opinion? Have you ever asked yourself if somehow this forum has a financial interest in forcing him out? I don't see how it does to be honest but there seem to be certain powers in this forum who are delighted to push out the most popular slingshot persona on the internet. Why? Well, for sure it is not about the money.

As a far as advertizing income is concerned he would have never been anything but a positive for this forum, and the associated forums.

Truth is he left because of personality issues ... and that was a net loss for the owners of these forums. It remains for the owners to figure out who chased him away.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow, Spook, way to fly into the thread, tell us our opinions are invalid and indirectly call us idiots.

Wasn't someone in here just saying something about hypocrisy and hubris?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> So why have I come out in support of Joerg? I'm not a member of his forum. I don't follow him that closely. So why? Why risk being roundly hated by members of this forum? It is simple actually. Joerg is just a man on the internet. He is not a God. He is not selling his slingshots in Wallmart for God's sake. He is just a man, having fun on the internet.
> 
> Some of you guys want to elevate him to the position of sole spokesperson for the catapault community? WHAT? Really?
> 
> ...


I have the video of me shooting my neighbors dog and plinking at my mailman seen as were all men of the internet and all videos represent nothing more than "entertainment" of course I don't promote mailman plinking yet at distance he screams in pain... 4 more subs and $20 then I will post it here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

Jaximus said:


> Wow, Spook, way to fly into the thread, tell us our opinions are invalid and indirectly call us idiots.
> 
> Wasn't someone in here just saying something about hypocrisy and hubris?


Yeah, I called hypocrisy and hubris. I still do. I don't have any issue with anyone. I said my piece and I think I said it well enough. This hate of Joerg is irrational. It is fed by certain people who have license in this forum. It should not be and sadly I don't have enough history to precisely point my finger and name said persons but I do know what I have seen posted. I'm pretty sure that the owner of the forums lost a lot of advertizng eyes because of some folks who have personal issues with Joerg.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> I have the video of me shooting my neighbors dog and plinking at my mailman seen as were all men of the internet and all videos represent nothing more than "entertainment" of course I don't promote mailman plinking yet at distance he screams in pain... 4 more subs and $20 then I will post it here.


That is really sick BC. Has your favorite pinyata posted video of him shooting his mailman or his neighbors dog? Just asking?

You make my point perfectly. You hate this man because of his IMAGINARY enemies yet you have video of you shooting your neighbors dog and your mailman?

WHAT?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

But I am no slingshot personality just another member ... i stick by this post it illustrates my feelings better than my request for money... O I WAS JOKING BTW JUST LIKE JOERG So why the sick comment ? is this not in good taste? I am sure some Youtube members would enjoy videos like that...

311,000 subscribers to The slingshot channel currently

in perspective Joerg now has a soap box the size of the following cities;

*Rank* *Population* *City* *Alternative city name(s)* *Country* 299,828 Vologda Russia 299,434 Naha Japan 299,396 Port Moresby Papua New Guinea 299,333 Mardan Pakistan 299,117 Hisar India 299,081 Bally India 298,696 Anápolis Brazil 298,640 Aurora United States of America 298,609 Yokkaichi Japan 298,092 Porto Velho Brazil 297,997 Cardiff United Kingdom 297,772 Kingston upon Hull England 297,556 Rampur India 297,352 Comilla Bangladesh 297,113 Fukushima Japan 297,039 Kasugai Japan 297,039 Mixco Guatemala 296,951 Bilaspur India 296,749 Tambov Russia 295,943 Århus Denmark 295,657 Elazig Turkey 295,099 Panipat India 294,536 Khuzdar Pakistan 294,509 Mandaluyong Philippines 293,837 Kakinada India 293,808 San Isidro Argentina 293,771 Bradford England 292,975 Resistencia Argentina 292,749 Baguio Philippines 292,329 Al-Khubar Saudi Arabia 292,300 New Delhi India 292,274 Al-Kut Iraq 292,206 Bahía Blanca Argentina 291,850 Parbhani India 291,635 Guarujá Brazil 291,385 Sandakan Malaysia 291,290 Zhytomyr Ukraine 291,129 Wonju South Korea 290,799 Foz do Iguaçu Brazil 290,619 Riverside United States of America 290,485 Alacant Alicante Spain 288,630 Gyeongju Kyongju South Korea 288,139 Darbhanga India 287,714 Paulista Brazil 287,586 Garoua Cameroon 287,579 Viangchan Laos 287,535 Az-Zaqaziq Zagazig Egypt 287,448 Ichihara Japan 287,377 Horlivka Ukraine 287,235 Ciudad Victoria Mexico 287,233 Rajarhat Gopalpur India 287,225 Ponta Grossa Brazil 287,213 Hsintien Taiwan 286,789 Seremban Malaysia 286,061 Ciudad Santa Catarina Mexico 286,032 Cirebon Indonesia 285,766 Temuco Chile 285,485 Bauchi Nigeria 285,173 Alwar India 285,013 Brasov Kronstadt Romania 284,929 Tacna Peru 284,539 Oaxaca Mexico 284,244 Kendari Indonesia 284,088 Komsomol'sk-na-Amure Russia 284,074 Petrópolis Brazil 284,044 Bakersfield United States of America 283,330 Karlsruhe Germany 283,310 Maebashi Japan 282,861 Taganrog Russia 282,365 Nal'cik Russia 281,610 Vigo Spain 281,559 Kostroma Russia 281,405 Stockton United States of America 281,188 Corpus Christi United States of America 280,841 Buffalo United States of America 280,671 Itagüí Colombia 280,611 Kurnool India 280,561 Morón Argentina 280,361 Pekalongan Indonesia 279,982 St. Paul United States of America 279,845 Quanwan Tseun Wan Hong Kong 279,706 Hakodate Japan 279,459 Cumaná Venezuela 279,106 Angeles Philippines 278,812 Newark United States of America 278,676 Tamale  Ghana 278,636 Ichinomiya Japan 278,625 Dasarahalli India 278,474 de Soto Pachuca Mexico 278,266 Kakogawa Japan 278,119 Ciudad Obregón Mexico 278,085 San Pedro Philippines 278,056 Nantes France 277,656 Tembisa South Africa 276,379 Anchorage United States of America 276,333 Buchara Uzbekistan 276,263 Nakuru Kenya 276,144 Qods Iran 276,049 Ichaikaroji Ichalkaranji India 275,542 Posadas Argentina 275,397 Akt'ubinsk Aqtöbe Kazakhstan 275,307 Hue Vietnam 274,896 Ar-Raqqah Syria 274,879 Wiesbaden Germany 274,372 Abha Saudi Arabia 274,252 Dire Dawa Ethiopia 273,883 Blacktown Gelsenkirchen Australia 273,877 Haifa Hefa Israel 273,798 Gunsan Kunsan South Korea 273,666 Gajuwaka India 273,552 Yao Japan 273,339 Montería Colombia 273,264 Bijapur India 272,967 Nha Trang Vietnam 272,359 Kashan Iran 272,207 Binjai Indonesia 271,675 Chiai Taiwan 271,359 Nalasopara India 271,327 Vicente López Argentina 271,233 Lexington United States of America 271,188 Münster Germany 271,185 Sivas Turkey 270,278 Tokushima Japan 270,128 Petrozavodsk Russia 269,853 Utrecht Netherlands 269,759 Semey Semipalatinsk Kazakhstan 269,543 Malmö Sweden 269,534 Jember Indonesia 269,458 Ar-Rusayfah Jordan 269,286 Sterlitamak Russia 269,096 Khmel'nyts'kyy Ukraine 268,663 Gijón Spain 268,522 Sumgait Sumqayit Azerbaijan 268,062 Strasbourg Straßburg France 267,652 Maseru Lesotho 267,367 Valparaíso Chile 266,584 San Miguel Argentina 266,366 Ciudad del Este Presidente StroessnerParaguay 265,719 Caucaia Brazil 265,691 Blumenau Brazil 265,597 Kafr ad-Dawwar Egypt 265,417 Uberaba Brazil 265,143 Pilar Argentina 265,101 Mönchengladbach Germany 264,898 Bratsk Russia 264,598 Blida El Boulaïda Algeria 264,526 Durg India 264,265 Ljubljana Slovenia 263,946 Jalna India 263,828 Los Reyes la Paz Mexico 263,488 Ibaraki Japan 263,300 Joškar-Ola Russia 262,832 Camagüey Cuba 262,817 Uruapan del Progreso Mexico 262,657 Dewas India 262,532 Dzeržinsk Russia 262,340 Kuala Terengganu Malaysia 262,116 Ampang Malaysia 261,969 Villa Nicolás Romero Mexico 261,795 Sincelejo Colombia 261,679 Lapu-Lapu Philippines 261,595 Nižnevartovsk Russia 261,509 Minna Nigeria 261,454 San Bernardo Chile 261,362 Pematangsiantar Indonesia 261,271 Baranagar India 261,043 Al-Quds Jerusalem Palestine 260,951 Coatzacoalcos Mexico 260,950 Rivne Ukraine 260,674 Venice Venezia Italy 260,544 Ensenada Mexico 260,468 Chuncheon Ch'unch'on South Korea 260,465 T'uch'eng Taiwan 260,399 Augsburg Germany 260,261 Okara Pakistan 260,092 Limeira Brazil 259,869 Ba Ria Vung Tau Vietnam 259,794 San Fernando Philippines 259,459 Etawah India 259,457 Naihati India 259,330 Satna India 259,135 Taytay Philippines 258,902 Belfast Northern Ireland 258,698 Tehuacán Mexico 258,392 Hiratsuka Japan 258,322 Tokch'on North Korea 258,281 Ife Nigeria 258,102 Mbeya Tanzania 257,932 Yamagata Japan 257,722 Belfast United Kingdom 257,656 Dniprodzerzhyns'k Ukraine 257,403 Mohammedia Morocco 257,401 Kirovohrad Ukraine 257,375 Plano United States of America 257,313 Barinas Venezuela 257,020 Rio Branco Brazil 256,927 Dezful Iran 256,923 Stoke-on-Trent United Kingdom 256,875 Stoke-on-Trent England 256,639 Boksburg South Africa 256,554 'Ajman United Arab Emirates 256,028 Susano Suzano Brazil 255,905 North Shore New Zealand 255,772 Sari Iran 255,490 Gdynia Poland 255,453 Paju P'aju South Korea 255,344 Al-Fashir Sudan 255,265 Ikorodu Nigeria 255,225 Cilacap Indonesia 254,864 North Dum Dum India 254,477 Sahiwal Pakistan 254,247 Soubré Côte d'Ivoire 254,147 Paramaribo Suriname 253,902 Santa Rosa Philippines 253,742 Talcahuano Chile 253,131 Esteban Echeverría Argentina 253,087 Czestochowa Poland 253,069 Cascavel Brazil 253,053 San Salvador de Jujuy Argentina 252,862 Navotas Philippines 252,763 Sonipat India 252,721 Windhoek Nambia 252,476 Volta Redonda Brazil 252,464 Barisal Bangladesh 252,368 Avadi India 252,188 Tirupati India 252,113 Fukui Japan 252,029 Orsk Russia 251,924 Mito Japan 251,633 Floridablanca Colombia 251,623 Aizawl India 251,437 Ar-Rayyan Qatar 251,375 Can Tho Vietnam 251,228 Verona Italy 250,738 Messina Italy 250,718 Manisa Turkey 250,682 Buenavista Mexico 250,347 Kwai Chung

my opinions are heard as far as the 30 or so people who have subscribed to this topic..... If 1% of Joergs' audience feel as strong as me that is 3110 people .... lets hope that 1% of Joergs' audience don't have more sinister ideas about what he shows them in his "joke" videos... Of my 30 strong soap box now :S

Thats why he commands stong feelings.... Heck he has more "reach" to the world than a small third world government.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

Lets go over how these forums operate and what pays the bills just one more time.

These forums are not paid for by subscribers, sure they help, but Google Adsense pays the freight. Eyeballs pay the freight. Good example http://www.freeantennas.com . That site makes about $250- per month from eyeballs. People go there and the advertizers pay the site owner because he has the number one hit on google when someone searches for free antennas. That is my site.

This site, this site makes money whenever anyone googles slingshot, or catapault. Now if it also gets Joerg Spraves hits, it is still a win but Joerg was run off by people who apparently did not like him... Now, let me suggest that it was not an owner because the owner UNDERSTANDS the economics of this...

But yeah someone ran him off.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> Thats why he commands stong feelings.... Heck he has more "reach" to the world than a small third world government.


Thank you for making my point. It is truly unfortunate that some people on this site decided to send him packing. It is even more unfortunate that those people were in no position to understand the damage they were doing to the financial underpinnings of this forum.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> Lets go over how these forums operate and what pays the bills just one more time.
> 
> These forums are not paid for by subscribers, sure they help, but Google Adsense pays the freight. Eyeballs pay the freight. Good example http://www.freeantennas.com . That site makes about $250- per month from eyeballs. People go there and the advertizers pay the site owner because he has the number one hit on google when someone searches for free antennas. That is my site.
> 
> ...


Money trumps responsibility? ... Not in my book hence my no donation to Joerg in MY opinion the video is in bad taste for a magnitude of reasons... Regardless of how he got ran out of town...


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> I have the video of me shooting my neighbors dog and plinking at my mailman seen as were all men of the internet and all videos represent nothing more than "entertainment" of course I don't promote mailman plinking yet at distance he screams in pain... 4 more subs and $20 then I will post it here.


Ok, lets go back over this again... YOU have video of you shooting your mailman and you have video of you shooting your neighbors dog and you have issues with Joerg?

Is that what you have said here?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> But yeah someone ran him off.





OldSpookASA said:


> It is truly unfortunate that some people on this site decided to send him packing.


Actually that's quite far from the truth. So far in fact you'd need 4 international plane tickets to even come close.

Joerg left over a rather petty dispute with the forum admin about who he was and wasn't allowed to ban based on something the member said on another web site.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Dang pity I have reached my quota of "likes" for the day.

BUT nearly everyone , please consider your comments liked , okay.

While I understand your point OldSpookASA, I do still stand by my own point, and will never move.

For every individual he has brought into our sport/hobby.

HE HAS contributed in very large way to bans on whole communities of who knows how MANY individuals whom will NEVER have the opportunity to enjoy what we enjoy.

Therefore the many NEVER have, nor NEVER will, stack up to the individuals, no matter how many there are.

Cheers Allan


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> BCluxor said:
> 
> 
> > I have the video of me shooting my neighbors dog and plinking at my mailman seen as were all men of the internet and all videos represent nothing more than "entertainment" of course I don't promote mailman plinking yet at distance he screams in pain... 4 more subs and $20 then I will post it here.
> ...


I would never do that it was a emphasis of my point that Joerg made his video in a taboo area human injury etc which basically you by the premise of your posting seem fine with but when me as a "nobody here" post a comment like that I am pounced on exactly as I emphasize here ;

from the other topic...

http://slingshotforu...et/#entry318506

Perhaps this young man was also attempting some kind of Joke? yet he got the community's full vocal disapproval.... A "respected" "Pillar" of the new slingshot movement would not need to pull such a stunt for personal gain .. "his zombie film" ... at our expense ... just for instance what if the German government took this video as good incentive to make even non wrist braced slingshots illegal due to their dangerous nature ? would you still per sure an illegal hobby? my point is "not to be horrible to Joerg... He moved massive mile stones with our sport but for him to consider toning the involvement of the slingshot down with his ultra violent sub personality. Instances of the boy and the train are bad enough...

Additionally I think I say like several members ... Joergs' videos were fun... they are humors and sometimes in strange taste.. but most importantly nearly always gave a respectable message across to the Youtube community "powerful weapons safely used" This video is totally in Joergs' "new" style zombie s**t now his very captive and possibly irresponsible audience know two things ... A slingshot is as powerful as a .45 magnum firearm as proven by Joerg and secondly that even a ricochet can put down a man the size of a pro body builder ... Joke perhaps .... subtly very concerning...

*Edited by BCluxor*


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

INB4TL


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> OldSpookASA said:
> 
> 
> > But yeah someone ran him off.
> ...


Wow that's great, and you aren't even a mod and you know this. I am all ears. My point remains. What kind of hubris and arrogance does it take to judge the man? He is just a man. He plays with slingshots on the web.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> BCluxor said:
> 
> 
> > I have the video of me shooting my neighbors dog and plinking at my mailman seen as were all men of the internet and all videos represent nothing more than "entertainment" of course I don't promote mailman plinking yet at distance he screams in pain... 4 more subs and $20 then I will post it here.


You claimed to have done that... How exactly is your spoof different from his?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> Wow that's great, and you aren't even a mod and you know this. I am all ears. My point remains. What kind of hubris and arrogance does it take to judge the man? He is just a man. He plays with slingshots on the web.


Not anymore I'm not.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

First, I will say this.. We are not really having this conversation... We WERE having this conversation, YOU brought it back up, and didn't let the dog lay down.

Second, people have a right to an opinion, just like you. Of course people will say it's ok, and people will say it is not... Name calling isn't appropriate though for either side by the way... But just too much work for me to clean it up.

I have already stated my feelings on it, but don't want to dwell on it, because all I did was voice my opinion, I am not trying to convince anyone otherwise.

Third, you shouldn't spout off stuff, when you don't have all of the information... With out going into the he said she said stuff and who wah right or wrong, I will give you one fact that is true JOERGE WAS NOT RUN OFF!!! He is still a member here ( the last time I checked ).

and putting down , by saying what is appropriate or not, while stirring up the hornets-nest is quite tiresome... That goes along with all of the " conspiracy theory BS " too.

Oh and one last thing, if jeorge doesn't give a poo about what the " haters" are saying, then maybe as a follower you shouldn't either.. ( I know, I know, you don't care and you are not a follower, you are your own man.....

I say what the F ever... I work long hours, take care of my family and enjoy shooting slingshots... So you can continue on with this drama if you want... I didn't lock this thread, because I thought it would die on its own... But I should have known better.. Interwebz is serious business.

LGD


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

That is my point ... SAYING and demonstrating to 300,000 people are quite different ... especially when its on the premise that i require $100,000 of my audience ... shall I now link my grovelling apology of my comment to a cliche film extract just like Joerg also?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

OldSpook my taboo comment gave you the reaction Joerg gave me ... I finish there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> from the other topic...
> 
> http://slingshotforu...et/#entry318506
> 
> ...


From some other topic which we should go over...

"the new slingshot movement" WOW! I mean, is that like the new democratic movement or the new islamic movement? WOW!

" just for instance what if the German government took this video as good incentive to make even non wrist braced slingshots illegal due to their dangerous nature ?"

Really? What if they didn't?

" This video is totally in Joergs' "new" style zombie s**t now his very captive and possibly irresponsible audience know two things ... A slingshot is as powerful as a .45 magnum firearm as proven by Joerg and secondly that even a ricochet can put down a man the size of a pro body builder ... Joke perhaps .... subtly very concerning... "

Really? Sounds like psychobabble to me. I have see so many pseudo-intellectuals make arguments like this in my life time that I just disregard them out of hand because they presume to be more perceptive, more intelligent, and more considerate of the issues than I am. Because they presume so much I can discount them out of hand.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Dang pity I have reached my quota of "likes" for the day.

BUT nearly everyone , please consider your comments liked , okay.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> First, I will say this.. We are not really having this conversation... We WERE having this conversation, YOU brought it back up, and didn't let the dog lay down.
> 
> Second, people have a right to an opinion, just like you. Of course people will say it's ok, and people will say it is not... Name calling isn't appropriate though for either side by the way... But just too much work for me to clean it up.
> 
> ...


Did not bring it up. Someone else brought it up.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> BCluxor said:
> 
> 
> > from the other topic...
> ...


Sure .... So where do we donate to Joerg then Oldspook? you convinced me..


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> First, I will say this.. We are not really having this conversation... We WERE having this conversation, YOU brought it back up, and didn't let the dog lay down.
> 
> Second, people have a right to an opinion, just like you. Of course people will say it's ok, and people will say it is not... Name calling isn't appropriate though for either side by the way... But just too much work for me to clean it up.
> 
> ...


You are a warrior. So you are going to get this...

1) I did not start this Joerg bashing thread.

2) I simply defended someone who was not defending himself.

3) Because hey... you understand, right? There is more here than I understand. There is probably more here than you understand. But someone offended someone for sure. If you don't care how it came to be, who should?

4) Why does ANYONE on this forum get to hate upon some guy who makes a video in his own space? What gives any of us the right to just be hating on some man who is just making internet video? WHAT GIVES ANY OF US THAT RIGHT?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

This topic is as stupid as it gets. Who are we going to hate tomorrow? What are we going to do once Joerg Sprave is gone?

Let us all hate somebody! Hell yeah let us all hate someone! Hell yeah let us all hate the number one slingshot celeb on the internet! HELL YEAH LETS ALL HATE SOMEONE.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23596-going-underground/


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> > First, I will say this.. We are not really having this conversation... We WERE having this conversation, YOU brought it back up, and didn't let the dog lay down.
> ...





OldSpookASA said:


> This topic is as stupid as it gets. Who are we going to hate tomorrow? What are we going to do once Joerg Sprave is gone?
> 
> Let us all hate somebody! **** yeah let us all hate someone! **** yeah let us all hate the number one slingshot celeb on the internet! **** YEAH LETS ALL HATE SOMEONE.


Lets hate the video in question ... the video we were discussing , the video that Joerg made...


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

OldSpookASA said:


> 4) Why does ANYONE on this forum get to hate upon some guy who makes a video in his own space? What gives any of us the right to just be hating on some man who is just making internet video? WHAT GIVES ANY OF US THAT RIGHT?


When you put something out there for the world to see, be it a movie, a book, a poem, or even a video about shooting yourself in the face with a slingshot, you're opening yourself up to criticism. This isn't a video someone stole from Joerg's computer. This is a video that he willfully showed to millions of people. That alone gives us, or whoever would like, the right to criticize him for any reason we see fit. Just as you have a right to criticize this post and I have a right to criticize yours.

However, you can't come in here and say that anyone's opinion is wrong and I think you know that. All you're doing is needlessly stirring up trouble. This thread wasn't started over some personal dispute with Joerg. He doesn't need you or anyone else to back him up. He knew when he posted the video what he was opening himself up to and he did it anyway.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

Jaximus said:


> However, you can't come in here and say that anyone's opinion is wrong and I think you know that. All you're doing is needlessly stirring up trouble. This thread wasn't started over some personal dispute with Joerg. He doesn't need you or anyone else to back him up. He knew when he posted the video what he was opening himself up to and he did it anyway.


That's a good point, isn't it. So I guess you can't really take issue with somebody else's video, right? Right?

So, I guess my taking issue with your opinion isn't so far out of line either since you put it out there and opened yourself up to me having an opinion as well? I mean, right?

I am allowed to have an opinion, right?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> OldSpookASA said:
> 
> 
> > lightgeoduck said:
> ...


But see I don't hate the video. I take the video as a lesson. Rule #1 DO NOT SHOOT STEEL AT A BACKSTOP WHICH WILL LET IT REBOUND....

Is there some part of that which is difficult, foolish, or unwise? I think not.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> > However, you can't come in here and say that anyone's opinion is wrong and I think you know that. All you're doing is needlessly stirring up trouble. This thread wasn't started over some personal dispute with Joerg. He doesn't need you or anyone else to back him up. He knew when he posted the video what he was opening himself up to and he did it anyway.
> ...


But you can take issues with my posts? Is moving image exempt from opinion?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

treefork said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23596-going-underground/


I fail to see how this link relates to this thread.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> OldSpookASA said:
> 
> 
> > Jaximus said:
> ...


There you go. We are allowed to disagree. You are making progress. Next thing you know you will figure out that some things are not worth fighting over.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> BCluxor said:
> 
> 
> > OldSpookASA said:
> ...


So hate got put into the mix (perhaps strong)... I assume the original premise was "Joerg aint getting a penny from me" ... You decided to to and nullify any reason for not donating by quoting each of the posts and then exercising your right to object ...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23596-going-underground/
> ...


I think he's simply highlighting the best use of the word 'Cupcake' on any internet forum eva!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> OldSpookASA said:
> 
> 
> > BCluxor said:
> ...


and then exercising my right to object... yeah, you got it ... exactly I have a right to object until the moderators decide otherwise....


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> OldSpookASA said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


So could you link the exact post. The thread is long and boring.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> BCluxor said:
> 
> 
> > OldSpookASA said:
> ...


yet what gives us the right to object to a man posting videos on the internet?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> yet what gives us the right to object to a man posting videos on the internet?


You have the right to object to anything you want. I have the right to disagree. This is not rocket science. This is SIMPLE. You have an opinion. I agree then we agree. I disagree then we disagree. I have the right to disagree.

Now let me explain why that is true. Neither of us are authoritative upon any subject. It is the consensus of opinion which confers authority.

The mistake you are making is that you actually believe your opinion is the only valid perspective.

I am not making that mistake.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> BCluxor said:
> 
> 
> > yet what gives us the right to object to a man posting videos on the internet?
> ...


 Obviously not... You quote each user individually nullify each point then chase your tail for half hour about how we should just assume by having an opinion we cant have an opinion because ermm we all have an opinion.... Again back to topic Joerg aint getting a penny from me...


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> OldSpookASA said:
> 
> 
> > BCluxor said:
> ...


I am totally delighted that you took the time and effort to go through this whole **** thread just to prove that you are not going to give Joerg another penny ever.

May I ask you a serious question?

Do you ACTUALLY believe that he, or I, or all the people who did not join you in this thread actually give a ****? I for one absolutely know that I do not give a fuck whether you give him another penny or not. I positively know that.


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

Threads like this make the forum look bad, imho this thread should have been deleted as soon as it was created.

If people want to moan about a youtube video they should do it on youtube.

I hope this argument doesn't turn into another 4 thread saga like the recent Bill Hays Dgui argument.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

An atom walks into a bar and says to the bartender, "I think I've lost an electron"

"Are you sure?" says the barman.

"Yes, I'm positive"


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> BCluxor said:
> 
> 
> > OldSpookASA said:
> ...


well I will leave it two weeks return to the topic and quote each person individually and ask them who gives them the right to give a shit.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

That is cute... electron... positive... threads like this.

Threads like this prove that we can have different opinions. They prove that we are allowed to disagree. I disagree with opinions. I rarely extend that to personalities, sometimes I do, but rarely.

There are differeing opinions here. It does not mean the people involved are somehow bad.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> well I will leave it two weeks return to the topic and quote each person individually and ask them who gives them the right to give a ****.....


We all have that right. That is your problem, you think that some of us dont.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I really wish we lived a world where opinions can be voiced with out the need to convince the opposing view otherwise.
Where " agree to disagree" actually can punctuate a topic.
Where the understanding that a "tango" is not a spectator's sport.

I wouldn't mind allowing the opportunity for everyone to get a swing at the horse but sharing the bat seems futile.

Face palm lock


----------

